# Fortran sous Os X infos



## iManu (1 Août 2002)

Bon, bien sur le Fortran est un langage de vieux, etc... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
Mais pour ceux que ça intéresse, deux infos:

D'abord l'apparition d'un compilo de chez NAG:
 </font><blockquote><font class="small">Citer:</font><hr />
 All of us at the Numerical Algorithms Group (NAG) are pleased to let you
know that we have ported our well respected NAGWare f95 Fortran compiler to
Mac OS X. While NAG has offered products for Mac OS previously, it has been
nearly ten years since we offered a product on the platform. Since the
introduction of Mac OS X we have been working to make this happen. The folks
at Apple have been very helpful and a great encouragement to us. Thank you
Lori, John, and Ian as well as our testers. 

So, what is the product? The NAG f95 Compiler for Mac OS X brings full
Fortran 95 standards compliance, new Fortran 2000 features, and the
capability to readily handle legacy code. NAG has long been known for
quality and thoroughness of it diagnostics and is frequently used in the
UNIX and Linux communities as a reference compiler.

The NAGWare f95 Compiler supports the Fortran 95 language in its entirety,
High Performance Fortran, and legacy Fortran 77 code. Originally developed
as the world's first Fortran 90 Compiler, f95 is robust, thoroughly tested,
and incorporates compilation and run-time debugging features that can
significantly reduce development time. It also includes features of the
Fortran 2000 standard for Allocatable Components and for IEEE Floating Point
Exception Handling. The NAG f95 compiler also recognizes many common
extensions for Fortran 77 to provide support for legacy code.

If you would like to learn more about this product or download a free trial,
visit our web site at www.nag.com &lt;http://www.nag.com/&gt;  (or go directly to
http://www.nag.com/local/downloads/index.asp
&lt;http://www.nag.com/local/downloads/index.asp&gt;  and scroll down to the
NAGWare f95 Compiler section and look for the Mac OS X implementation). You
can also purchase the compiler online at our web store
(http://www.nag.com/local/shoppingplus/welcome.asp)
 <hr /></blockquote> 

Pour nous ça veut dire que le choix va exister (jusqu'à présent, en compilateur commercial, il n'y avait que celui fait par Absoft (qui vient de passer en V8.0, au fait).

Deuxième info, l'arrivée probable de g77 dans les outils de développement Apple. Jusqu'à présent, il fallait ajoutter g77 à l'environnement filé par Apple (dans la version 2.95 et des poussières), et faire de la ligne de commande.
Voici les questions posées dans le forum fortran-dev d'Apple:
 </font><blockquote><font class="small">Citer:</font><hr />
 Date: Mon, 29 Jul 2002 12:27:41 -0700
From: Stan Shebs &lt;shebs@apple.com&gt;
To: fortran-dev@lists.apple.com
Subject: Debugging gcc3's g77

Now that we're at the end of the Long March and have captured Jaguar
Mountain by strategem (yeah yeah, too obscure), we have time to work on
putting g77 binaries into the devtools.  One question that's come up is
the quality of debugging support; has anybody tried a gcc3 g77 with April
or later Jaguar devtools PB, and if so, how well did debugging work?


To expand upon Stan's request, we're trying to find ways to make FORTRAN fit better with our developer tools.  We still haven't made a final decision whether we will actually bundle g77, but we want to at least understand what the issues are.  So, we are looking to find out:

a) Do you have any test scripts or benchmark code you use to validate FORTRAN code?  Do you have any you could share with us for internal testing?

b) Does Project Builder properly recognize and syntax color your FORTRAN files?
(i.e., can you double-click a FORTRAN file and view it in PB)

c) Does PB's debugging system (gdb) allow you to debug your g77 FORTRAN code?

d) Is there anything you think *should* work which doesn't?
 <hr /></blockquote> 

Bref, ça bouge petit à petit...
Au fait, la liste en question:
*http://www.lists.apple.com/mailman/listinfo/fortran-dev* 

A +


----------



## mfay (1 Août 2002)

Du fortran ? ? ? Déjà que je me paye du COBOL au boulot, c'est pas pour faire du fortran sur mon mac.

Il y a vraiment des personnes qui aiment programmer en fortran sur leur micro ? Ca me troue le cul /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

M'enfin, il en faut pour tout les goûts, non ???


----------



## Floppy (1 Août 2002)

Oui mais est-ce que ça produit des instructions Altivec pour les G4 ? Parce que c'est ça qui intéresse les scientifiques (et les militaires) comme à la NASA.


----------



## iManu (2 Août 2002)

Mais non, mais non, le Fortran n'est pas mort... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
Oui ç'est super agréable de programmer sur nos bécanes favorites qui sont loin d'être nulles pour le calcul scientifique... et de pouvoir exploiter les résultats facilement (copier-coller, etc...).
Le support d'Altivec: oui chez Absoft, je crois (?) aussi pour GCC. Pour NAG ça m'étonnerait que ça manque, mais faut voir...


----------

